# Anti-static straps a solution to puppy car sickness?



## HamsterHuey (Jul 3, 2012)

That is really bizarre! I can assure you that static electricity does nothing to make the dog throw up . A product that might work on the other hand is the thundershirt: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Thundershirt-Anxiety-Treatment-Large-Heather/dp/B0028QK6EY[/ame]

I don't own one myself but it seems to help a lot of dogs and makes them feel more secure.


----------



## Loki N James (Aug 25, 2017)

*A shocking passenger.....*

When travelling to work or back from the dog park i have noticed my puppy (7 month, golden lab mix) seeming unsettled in the car. He usually sits up front with me and will get up every couple of minutes and tentatively lick my arm/hand, in turn giving me a small static shock and potentially some relief for him. I hadn't thought much of it, assuming that having so much hair maybe its normal... comparing it to to closing the car door after a journey and getting small shock or the ballon trick, again not thinking too much of it.
Then today whilst traveling to work in my friends truck, the puppy throws up half of his breakfast in the back seat and looked miserable the entire time, again i didnt think too much of it. Now he is hanging out with a friend for the evening and she just text describing the same shock whilst in her vehicle, so this time im thinking something of it! 
Any thoughts anyone? would a static strap for the car solve the problem? i only it recall it recently and he has a new leather collar could that have anything to do with it? seat covers or a crate in the trunk?

James 
BC


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have heard this before- George Alston (primo handler from eons ago) always said static caused nausea in dogs and he told stories of the anti static straps being installed on vehicles immediately causing no more car sickness. I don't have any dogs who upchuck in the car but if I did, this would come to mind.
We used to show a friend's dogs who ALL threw up in the car.... One of the stopped this after a very long trip two days in a row. Maybe she got over it.
I read a study about fifteen years ago that said if the breeder would take the litter for a >2 hour car trip while eyes were not yet open, none of them got carsick. I no longer remember the study parameters, how they controlled- I do remember it was GSDs and I do remember it was just a few kennels' worth of puppies- 
perhaps that's why mine don't do it- they always get a long ride for one reason or another.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Many years ago, nearly every car on the road had one of those straps, presumably to prevent carsickness. I honestly believed them to be unscientific clap-trap, as much use as a pair of lucky socks. Then a friend of mine bought a new second-hand car. Her son who couldn't travel round the block without throwing up everywhere, instantly stopped being sick. Her car had one of those straps, though it took her a whole month to even notice it.
So although I'm still sceptical, I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

We used to use this in the 80s when traveling to shows with a car sick dog. She stopped being sick immediately.


----------

